# Books Recommended by our Members (September 2012)



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

For the list of recommendations in August 2012, look here:

http://www.kboards.com/index.php/topic,122095.0.html

If you are an author or publisher, please do not 'recommend' your own books. Instead you may start a discussion/promotion thread in the Book Bazaar.

Generally, this thread is for quick recommendations. You know, you're sitting with a friend at dinner and you say, "Hey, I just finished this book and I think you would love it!" That kind of thing.

If you've got a book review or other site and would like to regularly share reviews with us, we invite you to start a thread in the Book Bazaar for your site and periodically post links to reviews, subject to our posting rules for authors and bloggers.

Also, please use generic links, or, even better, the Link-Maker to make KindleBoards affiliate links. But please do not link through another site.

Please see Forum Decorum for guidelines.

Betsy, Ann, & Geoffrey
KB Moderators


----------



## JimC1946 (Aug 6, 2009)

About Acupuncture by Jerry Bui. A very nice primer for anyone who wants to know more about acupuncture. Amazon Prime members can borrow the book for free.


----------



## Suz Ferrell (Jan 29, 2012)

I just finished Julie Garwood's _Sweet Talk_. Loved it, as always. She has a way of making you fall in love with the hero and want to be the heroine! Have to wait another year for her next one!


----------



## reneeinspired (Sep 2, 2012)

I am reading a book right now by CL Stegall that I am so thrilled about. Here is the link: http://www.amazon.com/The-Weight-Night-Progeny-ebook/dp/B004LB5BNA/ref=sr_1_1?s=digital-text&ie=UTF8&qid=1346608752&sr=1-1&keywords=cl+stegall

I have to say that this may actually be my first novel of this type. I believe that it is fantasy. It is so thrilling that I am going to be sad when it ends. I only started reading this book because I met the author but I must say that I am glad that he opened my eyes to an entirely new genre.

Have you guys heard of this book?

-Renee'
@reneeinspired


----------



## MLPMom (Nov 27, 2009)

I really enjoyed this one and I think anyone that loves YA and the paranormal/fantasy will really like it too. It is pretty different from other YA shifter books out there.


----------



## JimC1946 (Aug 6, 2009)

New Juicing Recipes for Year 2013: Best Vegetables & Fruits Juicing Diet Book for Weight Loss, Fasting, Detoxification, Diabetes, Cleanse & Cancer. Makes a good case for drinking fresh juices squeezed from fruits and vegetables.


----------



## dimples (Jul 28, 2010)

I just read I Am Not a Serial Killer by Dan Wells 


I couldn't put it down! Basically it's the story of a 15 year old boy who knows he is a sociopath, lives by a set of rules he has set for himself to keep him from giving in to his violent tendencies and then suddenly is confronted with an actual serial killer in his town. There's also a tiny little bit of a paranormal element to it, but most of all it was just amazingly interesting to read this story from the sociopath's point of view.


----------



## Davidjb (May 3, 2010)

_Armour of Ahilles_. Brilliant. An epic with great handling of Greek mythology and gods. The same time frame as the Iliad but as punchy as the film, Troy. A great read and recommended. Characterisation is tremendous. http://www.amazon.co.uk/Armour-Achilles-Adventures-Odysseus-ebook/dp/B0055RGBMO/ref=sr_1_2?ie=UTF8&qid=1347176476&sr=8-2

I've also read _The Song of Achilles_ but preferred the former. The latter is good but not as unique as the Armour of Achilles. It's more of a love story. It takes a long time to get to Troy. The action is good but it felt rushed at the end.


----------



## JimC1946 (Aug 6, 2009)

One of the announcements that Amazon made last week was about a new serial format. I wanted to try one, so I picked this one:

Love is Strong as Death (Kindle Serial)

This will be a 5-part serial novel, and based on the first episode, it's going to be a good one.


----------



## JimC1946 (Aug 6, 2009)

I tried another of the new serial novels and really enjoyed the first installment.

Hacker Mom (Kindle Serial)


----------



## JimC1946 (Aug 6, 2009)

Kindle editions of two new Max Lucado books, including one for kids:

Grace Happens Here: You Are Standing Where Grace is Happening

Grace for the Moment: 365 Devotions for Kids


----------



## csi912 (Jan 8, 2011)

Just finished reading Blindspots by David Sakmyster. Super fun, creepy tale. If you enjoy stories by Dean Koontz...it's kind of similar to that.


----------



## jaspertyler (Feb 13, 2009)

I'd like to recommend the Taylor Jackson series by JT Elliot.  The first book is "All the Pretty Girls."  This series is a very good mystery series reminiscent of JD Robb.  I am really loving it!


----------



## LolitaLuvsBooks (Jun 21, 2012)

I'm going to recommend three Women's Fiction novels:

1) *Wrong Bed, Right Guy* by Katee Robert - Sexy, funny and a good read from beginning to end (forget Fifty Shades of Grey for the 'believable' Bad boy/Good girl dramatic romance...this one does it better in my opinion!)  http://www.amazon.com/Wrong-Bed-Right-Guy-ebook/dp/B008NIJK9I/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1347550351&sr=8-1&keywords=Wrong+Bed%2C+Right+Guy

2) *Bombay Mixx* by S. L. Lewis - Hilarious, gripping from the first page, with strong characters and the shock ending just leaves you wanting more!  http://www.amazon.com/Bombay-Mixx-ebook/dp/B008CINC5C/ref=sr_1_2?ie=UTF8&qid=1347550485&sr=8-2&keywords=bombay+mixx

3) *Shut Up and Kiss Me* by Christie Craig - Memorable characters, lots going on to keep you interested from the beginning and a few sexy scenes to make you blush! lol  http://www.amazon.com/Shut-Up-Kiss-Me-ebook/dp/B005EMLDLY/ref=sr_1_1?s=digital-text&ie=UTF8&qid=1347550524&sr=1-1&keywords=shut+up+and+kiss+me

[tr][td]


----------



## LuvHorses (Sep 11, 2012)

H


csi912 said:


> Just finished reading Blindspots by David Sakmyster. Super fun, creepy tale. If you enjoy stories by Dean Koontz...it's kind of similar to that.


How does one put cover with link to amazon?


----------



## Dynamite-Debs (Sep 16, 2012)

LolitaLuvsBooks said:


> I'm going to recommend three Women's Fiction novels:
> 
> 1) *Wrong Bed, Right Guy* by Katee Robert - Sexy, funny and a good read from beginning to end (forget Fifty Shades of Grey for the 'believable' Bad boy/Good girl dramatic romance...this one does it better in my opinion!)  http://www.amazon.com/Wrong-Bed-Right-Guy-ebook/dp/B008NIJK9I/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1347550351&sr=8-1&keywords=Wrong+Bed%2C+Right+Guy
> 
> ...


I read Bombay Mixx a few weeks ago and loved it!

Not my normal read but my sister got it and she was raving on about it, so thought I should read it to shut her up and really enjoyed it! 

Not my usual horror read but lets face it, Shampa was basically a witch anyway, just without the magic or broomstick! lol 

Never met a character I wanted to punch more!!! lol


----------



## JimC1946 (Aug 6, 2009)

A bizarre but compelling short story. Think Alfred Hitchcock meets O'Henry. I don't know how long it will last, but right now, it's a free download.

House Guest


----------



## LolitaLuvsBooks (Jun 21, 2012)

Dynamite-Debs said:


> I read Bombay Mixx a few weeks ago and loved it!
> 
> Not my normal read but my sister got it and she was raving on about it, so thought I should read it to shut her up and really enjoyed it!
> 
> ...


LOL Dynamite Debs, I wanted to punch her too but I thought Renesh could have grown a pair to not get suckered in like that!

I loved the Amelia situation though! 

Really hope Nita gets the right news she needs in the sequel b/cuse I can't see me not wanting to scream at the book if its the wrong news! lol


----------



## Dynamite-Debs (Sep 16, 2012)

LolitaLuvsBooks said:


> LOL Dynamite Debs, I wanted to punch her too but I thought Renesh could have grown a pair to not get suckered in like that!
> 
> I loved the Amelia situation though!
> 
> Really hope Nita gets the right news she needs in the sequel b/cuse I can't see me not wanting to scream at the book if its the wrong news! lol


Yeh I must admit I did get quite annoyed at some parts, esp with the Amelia and Geron situation but I guess it was too delicate to just blurt it out.

Looking forward to the sequel!


----------



## [email protected] (Sep 20, 2012)

Hello everyone! I'm new to this site but hope to become involved more!

I just finished reading the book "The Old Man and the Wolf" written by David Iwata. I randomly ended up on his website after searching the web for Prison Break related novels and after reading his about me section on the site, I wanted to read his book!

He wrote the book while he was actually in prison! He is a changed man now but while reading his book, you really feel like you are in prison! The story line is amazing and each chapter keeps you wanting to read more and more! Everything from Romance to intense police chases keep your eyes glued to the pages!

I was lucky. I had contacted him before the release date of his book, 9-22-12, and he was kind enough to send me a copy! If you want to read an amazing book this year, you have to get ahold of your own copy!

His website is:

http://www.davidiwata.com

Well, hope you all get a chance to read it for yourselves!

Enjoy!


----------



## Milan23 (Sep 5, 2011)

1. "Haiti" by Philippe Girard http://www.amazon.com/Haiti-Tumultuous-History-Caribbean-Broken/dp/0230106617/ref=la_B001K8Y7LO_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1348167650&sr=1-1

2. "The Corruption of Michael Levitt" by Joel Levine


----------



## JimC1946 (Aug 6, 2009)

A very short story, and a weird one, but I enjoyed it. Imagine Dr. Seuss writing while on a bad acid trip. 

Mr. Smith and His Delicious Ice Cream: A Bluster County Tale


----------



## JimC1946 (Aug 6, 2009)

Two more that I enjoyed - a full-length novel and a Kindle Single.

Falling In Love

The First Light of Evening (Kindle Single)


----------



## JimC1946 (Aug 6, 2009)

Jeremy's Loss - A Paranoid Thriller Another marvelous horror thriller by Jeff Menapace.


----------



## JimC1946 (Aug 6, 2009)

More great horror thrills from Jeff Menapace: Sugar Daddy 2: Family Matters



-------------------------------------------------------------------------

And if you're a foodie like my wife and I are, don't miss this new Kindle Single by Michael Ruhlman: The Main Dish (Kindle Single)


----------



## LaVerne (Sep 2, 2009)

I just finished reading The Elemental series by Brigid Kemmerer a YA series. I really enjoyed the books thus far about 4 brothers who control different elements and their friend Hunter. Although must say I'm perplexed by Hunter. So far his story was a short and more background than anything else but it was all background previously covered in the story of the brothers. I would have liked to see his story progress more but I'm sure that's coming and when it does I"ll grab that one too.

http://www.amazon.com/Storm-Elemental-ebook/dp/B006YBRK52/
http://www.amazon.com/Elemental-ebook/dp/B006MLKZAG
http://www.amazon.com/Fearless-ebook/dp/B0085TK5A8
http://www.amazon.com/Spark-Elemental-ebook/dp/B007T9X3ZY


----------



## MLPMom (Nov 27, 2009)

If you like swoon worthy guys and a storyline that will keep you on your toes, then this is a must read!

One of my favorite contemporary romance reads of this year!



She has a YA Paranormal series that is fabulous as well!

Also a New Adult Contemporary Romance with a hint of a Romeo and Juliet feel to it that I really enjoyed and probably her best book yet!


----------



## Suz Ferrell (Jan 29, 2012)

http://amzn.com/B00779MUPK
Just finished reading TIME UNTIME by Sherrilyn Kenyon. 

As always Sherrilyn gave me a great read. It's been nearly a year since the last Dark Hunter installment, so I had to figure out who all the players were at the beginning, but I laughed and cried and rooted for the good guys! Loved it.


----------



## Leslie_Messy (Sep 14, 2012)

Found this book on Kindle Books Facebook page. Loved it and it's only .99 cents on Kindle. If you like Bret Eston Ellis, Henry Miller etc. that type of writing style, you'll love this. At least I did. Quick and entertaining. http://www.amazon.com/The-Fall-To-Freedom-ebook/dp/B00949SY9C/ref=sr_1_2?ie=UTF8&qid=1348960353&sr=8-2&keywords=the+fall+to+freedom


----------

